# Classic n'a pu mettre à jour ses fichier dans "Dossier Système"



## arjuna (12 Septembre 2004)

UTILISATION DE

Restore CD pour classic La procèdure est donc suivie 

AU LANCEMENT DE CLASSIC
: le résultat est systématiquement 


 la mise à jour des fichiers propre à Classic présente un problème; 

 Classic n'a pu mettre à jour ses fichier dans "Dossier Système" ... 


 L'un d'entre vous connait-il la solution ? 


 Merci.


Panther 10.3.5


----------



## monoeil (14 Septembre 2004)

Salut
Peut-être en redémarrant sous OS 9
1 depuis OS X : Préférences système > icone Démarrage > choisir disque dur sous OS 9)
2 redémarrer
3 l'ordi, redémarre sous OS 9, puis suivre procédure de ton CD
4 menu pomme > tableaux de bord > démarrage > choisir OS X
5 redémarrer

Normalement, Classic retrouve ses petits. Exemple, j'ai du suivre cette manip pour installer un pilote d'imprimante nécessaire pour les logiciels tournant encore sous Classic (donc double installation OS X + OS9)


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2004)

sinon dans Utilitaires disques, onglet SOS, faire "réparer les autorisations", puis dans l'un des menus, tu sélectionnes l'option "réparer les autorisations de Classic"


----------



## yduc (8 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
je galère grave pour tout simplement *installer Classic et OS X* sur un G4 Cube dont je viens de formater le disque... J'y ai passé *11 heures et demie* depuis hier matin... Moi qui vends toujours le Mac comme étant la machine sans souci, je me pose de sérieuses questions aujourd'hui devant ces difficultés à réaliser cette opération en principe simple. Apple a manifestement :
1. opté pour la politique de l'emmerdement maximum en ne fournissant pas OS 9.2.2 et QuickTime 6.0.3 dans les CD d'OS X ;
2. fourni un certain nombre de mises à jour défectueuses, comme la 10.3.9 qui hier soir a bousillé mon système (même l'installateur ne pouvait plus le récupérer) ou QuickTime 6.0.3 fr qui a bloqué l'ordinateur.
Je passe sur les inombrables problèmes et aberrations rencontrés... Résultat des courses, après 2 installations et multiples pêches sur le net, je croyais voir le bout mais voilà qu'à la suite de je ne sais quelle mise à jour (j'ai lancé 5 fois successivement Mise à jour des logiciels, hier soir, pour de multiples composants, chaque mise à jour en appelant d'autres), *Classic ne s'ouvre plus*... Message :


> *La mise à jour des fichiers propres à Classic présente un problème.* Classic n'a pas pu mettre à jour ses fichiers dans Dossier système de Macintosh HD.


Encore une fois, je n'ai rien fait d'autre que formater le disque et y installer les systèmes et mises à jour que l'on me conseillait... C'est tout... Donc là-dessus, je lance (une n-ième fois) l'utilitaire de disques et lui demande de vérifier 1. le disque et 2. les autorisations. Il corrige quelques autorisations. Ça ne résout rien et la commande Traiter les autorisations OS 9 est grisée. Dans le Finder, je décide de donner les droits en lecture/écriture à l'entièreté du dossier Dossier système : pas d'effet non plus. À noter, je peux démarrer sous OS 9 et ça marche très bien (enfin, je passe là aussi les plantages...).
Comment faire pour que Classic fonctionne à nouveau ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2009)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu as fait, mais pour avoir installé la mise à jour 10.3.9 un nombre conséquent de fois, sur les machines les plus diverses (les miennes, et celles de mes clients), je peux te dire qu'elle n'est aucunement défectueuse, elle ne m'a jamais posé le moindre problème en plus d'une centaine d'applications. Avant de mettre le problème sur le dos d'Apple, tu devrais commencer par te demander où tu as commis une erreur. La réparation des autorisations, pendant une procédure d'installation, doit être la première chose faite *après chaque redémarrage*. Tu es certain d'y avoir procédé ainsi ?

Quant à fournir OS 9 avec OS X, c'est comme si tu demandais à Microsoft de fournir Windows 95 avec Vista !


----------



## yduc (8 Mars 2009)

Je suis sur le Cube sans discontinuer depuis hier matin et je commence un peu à craquer, c'est nerveux... J'hallucine car je pensais qu'en 2 heures ce serait bouclé ! Et c'est vrai, hier soir je n'ai pas fait d'excès de zèle en vérifiant les autorisations à chaque installation, vu que j'en ai fait beaucoup et que ça prend du temps... Mais je l'ai fait tout de même plusieurs fois, étant donné que la première installation s'était mal passée (à cause de la 10.3.9). En tout cas, c'est Apple tout seul qui est sur mon disque pour l'instant et visiblement, il se marche sur les pieds tout seul...

La première fois que j'ai lancé la Mise à jour des logiciels, j'ai tout coché et cliqué dans Installer 13 éléments, tout simplement. C'est là qu'à la fin de l'installation d'*OS 10.3.9*, le système a planté (machine figée, rectangle gris au centre : You must restart your computer...). *OS X ne démarrait plus.* L'installateur ne pouvait rien faire d'autre que réinstaller le système _à côté_. J'ai eu peur de perdre Classic et j'ai donc *tout repris à zéro*, formattage et installation d'OS 9.0.4... Étant donné qu'installer OS X dure une heure et demie et qu'installer 3 versions d'OS 9 ne dure qu'une demi-heure, j'ai opté pour la prudence !
La deuxième fois que j'ai lancé la Mise à jour des logiciels, j'ai fait *Télécharger uniquement* et pour la mise à jour *10.3.9 uniquement* (avant tout le reste). Là, il m'a répondu que *la vérification avait échoué*...
Donc j'ai téléchargé la 10.3.9 sur mon iMac et j'ai transféré sur le Cube. J'ai lancé l'installation, qui *a figé à nouveau le Mac* à la fin (même message You must restart). Là, j'avais comme une boule dans la gorge car c'était la fin d'après-midi et j'étais dessus depuis le matin... Mais miracle, *cette fois OS X a redémarré*. J'ai lancé les vérifications du disque, qui ont juste corrigé quelques autorisations. Puis, j'ai redémarré, et éteint et rallumé plusieurs pour voir si tout allait bien. Ça allait bien.
J'ai donc rouvert la Mise à jour des logiciels et continué, en installant tout ce qui m'était proposé autant de fois que nécessaire. Ce qui a pris des heures étant donné que la seule phase d' Optimisation du disque à la fin d'une installation prend 20 minutes... Et sans, il est vrai, vérifier le disque à chaque fois.
*Et Classic ne marche plus.*
Néanmoins, la vérification ne trouve pas de problème _maintenant_ et la vérification spécifique OS 9 est grisée (il doit d'ailleurs y avoir une bonne raison à cela).
Le problème, c'est que si je dois refaire toutes les installations de la Mise à jour des logiciels en vérifiant à chaque étape si Classic marche, j'en ai (encore) pour une journée... Et là, et d'une nous sommes déjà dimanche midi (va falloir que je pose des congés pour installer un Mac ?!?), et de deux comment être sûr qu'autre chose ne reproduira pas le problème ?

PS : Windows 95 n'est pas installé dans Vista parce que Vista assure la compatibilité arrière...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2009)

Bon, vu tes explications, je préconiserais un Apple Hardware Test sur ta machine, la seule fois où j'ai été confronté à un problème similaire, c'était sur l'install de Tiger sur un iMac G5 dont une barrette de Ram était défectueuse.

Pour la rétro-compatibilité de Vista, on pourrait en noircir des pages  Mais on serait hors sujet.


----------



## yduc (8 Mars 2009)

Ça pourrait coller... L'ajout de 256 Mo de RAM coïncide en effet avec l'arrivée d'OS X... et des problèmes. J'ai acheté l'un et l'autre le même jour. Sous OS 9 et avec 128 Mo, le Cube a toujours parfaitement bien marché et même, excellemment bien. Mais depuis OS X, les plantages application et système sont relativement fréquents (un par mois environ et en moyenne). Je soupçonnais OS X mais c'est peut-être la RAM, en effet... Il faudrait tester.
A priori, le Cube datant de décembre 2000, l'Apple Hardware Test est dedans ? Je démarre sur le CD 1 avec la touche D, c'est ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2009)

Je  ne pense pas, en général, avec les systèmes sur CD, l'AHT est sur un CD séparé (fourni avec la machine quand même) !


----------



## yduc (8 Mars 2009)

Je ne sais pas reconnaître un DVD à l'oeil nu mais le Cube étant équipé d'un lecteur DVD, c'est possible que les CD d'origine en soient. Il n'y a que 3 CD dans la boîte, Installation des logiciels, Restauration des logiciels et iMovie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2009)

Alors essaie les deux premiers, mais en maintenant la touche "alt" enfoncée, pas "C" ou "D" qui doivent être pour l'installation ou la restauration !


----------



## yduc (8 Mars 2009)

Bon, en fait ce sont des CD (lu sur la capacité). Mais C, D et Alt n'y font rien : il démarre sur le CD comme pour installer/restaurer ; pas d'AHT. Le menu obtenu par Alt ne montre que 2 possibilités (CD et HD). Y a-t-il _forcément_ un AHT avec le Cube ? Je serais très surpris d'avoir perdu un CD...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2009)

Tous les PM G4 étaient fournis avec, le Cube, c'était un spécifique, il y en avait deux versions, la 1.0 pour la version avec lecteur DVD, et la 1.1 pour la version avec graveur de CD-RW. sur CD ça ressemble à ça :


----------



## yduc (8 Mars 2009)

J'ai regardé à nouveau dans la boîte et il semble bel et bien que je n'aie pas ce disque. Il ne m'évoque aucun souvenir. Quoi qu'il en soit, Apple propose de le télécharger *ici* :


> *Apple Hardware Test (Power Mac G4 Cube) - Size 18 MB*
> Apple Hardware Test for Power Mac G4 Cube version 1.1 CD for use with the Power Mac G4 Cube with CD-RW and the original Power Mac G4 Cube.


Si je lis bien, c'est donc valable pour les _deux_ modèles.
Je me pose juste la question de savoir si je peux graver un CD ou si un DVD convient aussi (je n'ai qu'un DVD sous la main).


----------



## yduc (15 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77, votre intuition était la bonne ! J'ai effectivement une barrette mémoire défectueuse, celle de 256 Mo achetée en même temps qu'OS X. Dixit l'Apple Hardware Test :


> ***ERROR*CODE*** ERROR*CODE***
> mem_/5/8
> ***ERROR*CODE*** ERROR*CODE***


Une autre fois :


> ***ERROR*CODE*** ERROR*CODE***
> mem_/4/7
> ***ERROR*CODE*** ERROR*CODE***


J'ai fait plusieurs tests afin d'être sûr que c'était celle-là, que celle-là et pas les connecteurs (j'ai eu un problème de connecteurs sur mon premier PC). Je sais maintenant ce qui me reste à faire.

Merci Pascal 77 pour votre aide !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2009)

yduc a dit:


> Pascal 77, votre intuition était la bonne ! J'ai effectivement une barrette mémoire défectueuse, celle de 256 Mo achetée en même temps qu'OS X. Dixit l'Apple Hardware Test :
> 
> Une autre fois :
> 
> ...



Je ne dirais pas que ça me fait plaisir d'avoir eu raison, mais bon  Maintenant, tu peux au moins passer à la suite !


----------

